# MICROCOSM (March 1 - 2) Name Tags



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

For our last SCADS meeting I created name tags with DB members' names, usernames, and avatar (for those with visual memory like me). Now I am volunteering to do the same for MICROCOSM. The idea is to make it easier for us to recognize each other among the "not so cool" people. 

Ron gave me the green light:


skylsdale said:


> We will probably have name tags at the mixer/lectures on Friday night, but not at the vendor show on Saturday for everyone who funnels through the door. JP, that would be great if you're up for it.


I can create the tags for Friday's event as well and mail them to Ron. With that in mind, if you want to have a DB member name tag for either Friday or Saturday, please post your real name here before 02/25/2013. If you pick up your name tag during Friday's event, make sure to save it for the next day. 

If you find out you are NOT going to MICROCOSM after you gave me your name, please update your "RSVP" before 02/25/2013 and help me save labels/ink/etc.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I think we'll have have some blank stick-on tags and Sharpies for Friday night--they will be on a table at the venue. You could place your DB specific ones on that table and people can pick up their respective tags.

Let's hold on the shipping--I'm up in the PNW, so I would need to just ship them back down again. Will be coming to the lecture/mixer on Friday night? If so, you could bring them then. If not, I can get you an address to send them in San Diego.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Jake Mallory.

Thanks, JP.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Jason Elam

Pretty cool of ya, and quite the undertaking.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Phil Henderson

Thanks JP


----------



## Digitalfreq (Jan 11, 2013)

Tony Lau

Thanks!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Andre Cox

Thanks


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Dillon Spencer

Thanks JP!


----------



## jthayer245 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll be there...Joe Thayer


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Amber Saxe

Thanks!! :-D


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Erik Sorg...thanks J.P.
Only going to make it Saturday though.....


----------



## RibbidyReptiles (Jul 14, 2012)

John Liu
I'll only be there on Saturday so not sure if this applies to me. 
Thank You!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

RibbidyReptiles said:


> John Liu
> I'll only be there on Saturday so not sure if this applies to me.
> Thank You!


Yes, it does.



JPccusa said:


> ...If you want to have a DB member name tag for *either Friday or Saturday*, please post your real name here before 02/25/2013. If you pick up your name tag during Friday's event, make sure to save it for the next day.


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Kate Conrow

Thanks!!!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Douglas Petranoff

Thanks


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Sally Rothfuss

Thanks much!


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Duncan Blake

Thanks


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Aaron Engstrom

This is groovey....thanks.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Devin Mense


Thanks for doing this


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Michael Oliveira

Thanks again dude!


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

JPccusa said:


> For our last SCADS meeting I created name tags with DB members' names, usernames, and avatar (for those with visual memory like me). Now I am volunteering to do the same for MICROCOSM. The idea is to make it easier for us to recognize each other among the "not so cool" people.
> 
> Ron gave me the green light:
> 
> ...


OK, so let me make sure I got this right? The criteria is, you have to be a SCADS member AND be attending either Fri. or Sat? 

How would Sat. only attendees get their tags?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Brian Duerr


Thanks!


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

My company will be there!
Josh Groves











ColdwaterMarineAquatics.com


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

stkupprnces said:


> OK, so let me make sure I got this right? The criteria is, you have to be a SCADS member AND be attending either Fri. or Sat?
> 
> How would Sat. only attendees get their tags?


No, I think you just need to be going.

And I will say: official vendors and speakers will ideally have name tags. However, my printer and "printer preferences" seem to not be getting along.


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Michael Cinches

Thanks for doing this JP.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

stkupprnces said:


> OK, so let me make sure I got this right? The criteria is, you have to be a SCADS member AND be attending either Fri. or Sat?
> 
> How would Sat. only attendees get their tags?





skylsdale said:


> No, I think you just need to be going.
> 
> And I will say: official vendors and speakers will ideally have name tags. However, my printer and "printer preferences" seem to not be getting along.


Ron is correct. 

As long as you are going either day, no matter where you are coming from, you'll get a name tag if you put your name on this thread before 02/25/13.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Christian Powell


----------



## Jonny5 (Jan 26, 2005)

Jon Garrett

Thanks!!!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 1, 2007)

Dennis Parker

Thanks.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

how do i join


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

ForbiddenFrogs said:


> how do i join


I am not sure what you are trying to join, but if you are going to Microcosm in San Diego and if you want a name tag for the event, just give me your name.


----------



## Ash Katchum (Dec 20, 2012)

Javier Delgado and my wife Sandra Delgado(both attending)
Thnx!!!!!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Less than one week for people to add their names.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

Johnathan or John O'Neal, sat will be the day im there try Friday but just had a baby so both days could be pushin alil


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Gonna need 2... Bradley Cooper and Ed Redding.. Thanks!


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh Yes, my girlfriend Jenelle Olson will be attending too. Thanks!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Because I am linking your names to your DB profiles, I can't add +1's labels unless the +1 is also a member here. Sorry guys.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry about that JP, his user name is Reding E "Ed Reding" thanks in advance..


----------



## Ash Katchum (Dec 20, 2012)

JPccusa said:


> Because I am linking your names to your DB profiles, I can't add +1's labels unless the +1 is also a member here. Sorry guys.


It's ok, you are doin us a favor


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

Richard Marron

Thanks!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Last bump. Tomorrow I'll be printing and shipping.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks again! I'm so excited for our "workation" We'll start to long haul down at dawn on Wednesday. See you all soon!


----------



## lincolnerickson (Oct 7, 2011)

Lincoln Erickson

Thanks


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Just a reminder: vendors and speakers will already be issued official Microcosm name tags.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Attendees' tags have been printed and shipped to Ron. Thanks and I hope to see you all at Microcosm.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Drats, I missed the deadline. I should have saved mine from the last SCADS meet heh.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll just mingle old school style.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

For those coming to the mixer/lectures on Friday night, we will have 'sticky' name tags and Sharpies available when you arrive...so no worries.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Missed this as well, sharpie's are a life saver...


----------

